# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Navara NP300 - do I have a transmission problem

## Elrond

Just got hold of a 2018 Navara.

Its been wet down here, so switched it to 4wd.
When turning tighter bends there is a noise from the centre diff.
I noticed this afternoon odd behaviour. Almost like the rear wheels were spinning, the revs went up then down again. 

When I reversed down my drive(gravel)  it felt like the rear wheels were stuck and moving was difficult.

Is this normal behaviour with this Ute?

Dealer told me that using 4wd on anything other than loose surfaces isnt recommended. Seemed odd to me.

Whats your thoughts?

----------


## Micky Duck

are you sure it doesnt have a limited slip rear diff?????
a lot of 4wds do weird things at slow speed in 4wd on firm surfaces,we get used to only one wheel driving and rest being able to freewheel,lock any diff in and something has to scuff.
not sure about your noise...someone more knowledgable will answer you soon.

----------


## Chunk

Have a look in navaraforum.com Elrond. Theres a bit about 4wd noise in there that may be worth a look.

----------

